
Demystifying Magic Leap: What Is It and How Does It Work? - ghosh
http://uploadvr.com/magic-leap-how-it-works/
======
mavhc
Previously on Hacker News:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12182270](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12182270)

------
gremlinsinc
Anyone know when this will launch?

